# TTS front Lip Spoiler



## GWTTS (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone had any experience of removing the front lip spoiler (the grey one that runs below the grille) from the audi TTS or Sline front bumper?

At first look, it looked like it was secured by three torx screws underneath, however, on removal, it would appear not. I suspect from looking at images of replacements there are a few extra clips.

Any help greatly appreciated!!

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd be interested in this too and also how to remove rear diffuser. Thanks


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes i have done both. Rear diffuser is just clips. Undo the clips under the car then be brave and pull. Front splitter is bumper off job im afraid. I did it at the weekend the clips are on the inside


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWTTS (Jan 29, 2017)

Bugger!

Thought that might be the case. Thanks though. Appreciate the response.

Saw you driving up the A34 in Cheadle a few months ago. Car looks amazing!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

GWTTS said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Thought that might be the case. Thanks though. Appreciate the response.
> 
> Saw you driving up the A34 in Cheadle a few months ago. Car looks amazing!


Thanks appreciate it mate. Give me a peep if you see me again. The bumper removal is a hard job. Dont even need jack it up. Takes about half an hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Did you carbon both or are they from factory? They looks nice I was thinking of getting mine hydrodipped!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> Did you carbon both or are they from factory? They looks nice I was thinking of getting mine hydrodipped!


No mate took the rear off to swap it for the TTs valance










And i wrapped the front with vinyl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a Daytona grey TTS and was thinking of hydrodipping the front lip and rear valence carbon look or painted piano black. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi,

I want to do this to mine, did you have your rear diffuser painted or wrapped?
And when you mean clips just they just pop out easily?

I also see you have a RS grill, how easy was it to remove the front bumper to change grill.

Thanks


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Stanyer said:


> Thanks appreciate it mate. Give me a peep if you see me again. The bumper removal is a hard job. Dont even need jack it up. Takes about half an hour.


Ash - you got a link for the bumper off? I need to install a grill! Cheers Geezer!


----------

